# can anyone help? building aosp for d2vzw



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i was following the guides out there exactly and ive been able to get the build started, but ive recently been getting these errors. was wondering if anyone can help me on how to fix them. i know i have to use <add-resources> to add these but i have no idea how to. any help will be appreciated

http://pastebin.com/v3gWNs0R


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

what are you trying to build? stock AOSP, CM, or?


----------



## chazhtctb (Aug 8, 2011)

If your building a stock AOSP rom, go into the device/samsung/msm8960-common directory and delete the overlay directory


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

chazhtctb said:


> If your building a stock AOSP rom, go into the device/samsung/msm8960-common directory and delete the overlay directory


that worked up until the kernel portion. i took the files inside a jellybean kernel (imo v.10 just to see if it would build) and put them in the out/target/product/d2vzw/kernel folder but still got an error. not sure if i need a prebuilt kernel in there or if i need something else.

im building pure aosp from source, not cm or anything. does anyone have any insight to the kernel and boot.img? it said i needed to have the boot.img in the d2vzw folder so im not sure


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> that worked up until the kernel portion. i took the files inside a jellybean kernel (imo v.10 just to see if it would build) and put them in the out/target/product/d2vzw/kernel folder but still got an error. not sure if i need a prebuilt kernel in there or if i need something else.
> 
> im building pure aosp from source, not cm or anything. does anyone have any insight to the kernel and boot.img? it said i needed to have the boot.img in the d2vzw folder so im not sure


Take boot.img and place in *out/target/product/d2vzw* folder, name it "kernel" take that same boot.img and place it in *out/target/product/d2vzw* folder again, name it ramdisk.img

Thats where its points to for me, read your terminal error as it may need them in a diff folder...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> that worked up until the kernel portion. i took the files inside a jellybean kernel (imo v.10 just to see if it would build) and put them in the out/target/product/d2vzw/kernel folder but still got an error. not sure if i need a prebuilt kernel in there or if i need something else.
> 
> im building pure aosp from source, not cm or anything. does anyone have any insight to the kernel and boot.img? it said i needed to have the boot.img in the d2vzw folder so im not sure


Edit: Ninja'd hard by Cordell


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

ok so i was able to compile one complete build but had some issues, i believe i fixed the issue but now im running into a new error:

make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/package-export.apk] Error 1
make: *** Deleting file `out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/package-export.apk'
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

anyone have any insight on this? searching the web all im finding is pastebins with the same error ;/


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

need to know what it says right before the error, should be 3 or 4 lines that deal with "frameworks/base/core" or something similar.

edit...heres a example of what to do with the files its complaining about, scroll down to post 86 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1354865&page=9


----------



## chazhtctb (Aug 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had gotten stock AOSP running with the SGS3 yet? I've been at it for a while now, and the best I can get is the phone will boot, but with no display, and no sound, I can logcat it and watch it running, but that's it. Pretty much everything I have tried fails, and some people are telling me I have to get AOSP to build the kernel inline, and others are telling me to just copy files, copying files does not work, and trying to get AOSP to build the kernel inline I haven't been able to figure out.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

chazhtctb said:


> I was wondering if anyone had gotten stock AOSP running with the SGS3 yet? I've been at it for a while now, and the best I can get is the phone will boot, but with no display, and no sound, I can logcat it and watch it running, but that's it. Pretty much everything I have tried fails, and some people are telling me I have to get AOSP to build the kernel inline, and others are telling me to just copy files, copying files does not work, and trying to get AOSP to build the kernel inline I haven't been able to figure out.


Our ROM (AffinitySERIES) is AOSP and I have been working on getting it on the S3. Only thing I am struggling with at the moment is getting data. Voice calls work, but no data...its been an interesting experience lol.


----------



## chazhtctb (Aug 8, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Our ROM (AffinitySERIES) is AOSP and I have been working on getting it on the S3. Only thing I am struggling with at the moment is getting data. Voice calls work, but no data...its been an interesting experience lol.


I would really love to know how to even get to that point, I've been told the only way is to modify stock AOSP to do inline kernel compiling to the *.so modules I am trying to copy have to be built, I won't mention the other things I was told as they wasted over a week of my time.

My thought is that it's possible, but I have no direction at this point, or at least my last brain cell fried...


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

So I was able to get it to build, but when I flashed it it seemed to work until I went to reboot. It said "this ROM may flash stock recovery. Fix?" No matter what I hit it won't get past the fast Samsung logo. Not even the s3 splash screen or boot animation. I figure its cause of the recovery.IMG that was built. I'm at work now so when I get home I guess I'll try replacing that recovery.IMG with cwm or something and see if I can get it to boot. I finally have time off to work on this so I really want to get it to boot

[edit] blah that obviously wasnt the issue. i think it was kernel related. going to try to decompile another kernel and try yet again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## chazhtctb (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm interested in how this is going for you, i've been trying to get an aosp build going for the SGS3 for a while now, and everything I have tried has failed and like I mentioned at best I can get the phone to boot and run, but with no display and no audio..



sixohtew said:


> So I was able to get it to build, but when I flashed it it seemed to work until I went to reboot. It said "this ROM may flash stock recovery. Fix?" No matter what I hit it won't get past the fast Samsung logo. Not even the s3 splash screen or boot animation. I figure its cause of the recovery.IMG that was built. I'm at work now so when I get home I guess I'll try replacing that recovery.IMG with cwm or something and see if I can get it to boot. I finally have time off to work on this so I really want to get it to boot
> 
> [edit] blah that obviously wasnt the issue. i think it was kernel related. going to try to decompile another kernel and try yet again.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Our ROM (AffinitySERIES) is AOSP and I have been working on getting it on the S3. Only thing I am struggling with at the moment is getting data. Voice calls work, but no data...its been an interesting experience lol.


u check your APNs, did u pull your tree from CM?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

so guys im not sure why but now im getting these errors when i use the lunch command:

build/core/config.mk:160: *** TARGET_ARCH not defined by board config: device/samsung/d2vzw/BoardConfig.mk. Stop.

** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_d2vzw'
** Do you have the right repo manifest?

ive been looking through a few different boardconfig.mk files from different roms and everyone seems to have different files. any ideas?
[edit] this is cm10.1 now, not pure aosp


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

not sure if this will help. in my board config there is a header and it has:

# inherit from common D2
-include device/samsung/d2-common/BoardConfigCommon.mk

# inherit from the proprietary version
-include vendor/samsung/d2vzw/BoardConfigVendor.mk

# Assert
TARGET_OTA_ASSERT_DEVICE := d2vzw

# Kernel
TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := cyanogen_d2vzw_defconfig


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> so guys im not sure why but now im getting these errors when i use the lunch command:
> 
> build/core/config.mk:160: *** TARGET_ARCH not defined by board config: device/samsung/d2vzw/BoardConfig.mk. Stop.
> 
> ...


4.2 requires TARGET_ARCH := arm to be defined in BoardConfig. It will be placed in qcom-common/BoardConfigCommon.mk shortly


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am several steps behind you guys, but do you think you could point me in the right direction to find the device tree? I just want to try building cm10 or something from source to learn how to do this. I set up a new build environment in a virtual machine with i7 and 16g of ram. My problem is that I am trying to patch together several outdated tutorials for different devices to try and learn how to set everything up. Feel free to PM me or link me to a more basic explanation for what I am doing if you could. Thanks.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> I am several steps behind you guys, but do you think you could point me in the right direction to find the device tree? I just want to try building cm10 or something from source to learn how to do this. I set up a new build environment in a virtual machine with i7 and 16g of ram. My problem is that I am trying to patch together several outdated tutorials for different devices to try and learn how to set everything up. Feel free to PM me or link me to a more basic explanation for what I am doing if you could. Thanks.


U make any progress? Did u see the tutorial threads here? Might get more help posting there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> I am several steps behind you guys, but do you think you could point me in the right direction to find the device tree? I just want to try building cm10 or something from source to learn how to do this. I set up a new build environment in a virtual machine with i7 and 16g of ram. My problem is that I am trying to patch together several outdated tutorials for different devices to try and learn how to set everything up. Feel free to PM me or link me to a more basic explanation for what I am doing if you could. Thanks.


check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762641 for a small guide on building jellybean. i started with source.android.com


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

alright guys, im stuck at the kernel building it looks like. anyone have any clue on this one? im trying to figure out the error but not sure

http://pastebin.com/fHfdDFqt


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That doesn't look like kernel building errors, that's framework errors. Rerun it with make -j1 otapackage and give a bit more output than that.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

```
<br />
device/samsung/d2-common/overlay/frameworks/base/core/res/res/values/config.xml:304: error: Resource at config_disableHomeUnlockSetting appears in overlay but not in the base package; use <add-resource> to add.<br />
```
The problem is here.
Remove or comment out that line and try again.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

first off, id really like to thank all of you who have been willing to help, i really appreciate it :]

secondly, Phantom, that did in fact solve it and im able to build all the way until the recovery builds. it makes the system.img and what not but just errors out during the recovery.img. my power went out so i dont have the error saved, but i am building again right now, but i still have to go to work. i think we are all really close here and i know bmc has been working on getting 4.2 to stop fc all the time with aokp so hopefully if this works we can all finally get some cm10.1 :] again thank you all!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

if it finished the system.img i'd just forget the recovery errors and turn the /system folder into a cwm flashable zip (you can use android kitchen to do this).
it won't make a cwm flashable zip for you unless you build with otapackage but i could never get otapackage working for our device (i'm probably doing it wrong)...

you should know that if you're just building straight aosp source it's not going to boot, you need some stuff from qcom.
you'd be better off syncing the codeaurora msm8960 android source and working from there, but then you need to work hard at getting that to even build.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> first off, id really like to thank all of you who have been willing to help, i really appreciate it :]
> 
> secondly, Phantom, that did in fact solve it and im able to build all the way until the recovery builds. it makes the system.img and what not but just errors out during the recovery.img. my power went out so i dont have the error saved, but i am building again right now, but i still have to go to work. i think we are all really close here and i know bmc has been working on getting 4.2 to stop fc all the time with aokp so hopefully if this works we can all finally get some cm10.1 :] again thank you all!


if you need help lemme know. aokp 4.2 preview coming soon for d2vzw. hit me up on g+ or via email/gtalk


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

heres the last bit i was getting. http://pastebin.com/D9Fb8AHC

bmc, ill hit you up on + or talk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Error is just from not having a recovery image, you could just stick team win recovery or clockwork in your out directory and fix that (or remove the references to adding a kernel (there's a couple I think in the main make file under /build)), . Also looks like it's not finding everything for making a boot (kernel) image there (did it compile okay)?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Error is just from not having a recovery image, you could just stick team win recovery or clockwork in your out directory and fix that (or remove the references to adding a kernel (there's a couple I think in the main make file under /build)), . Also looks like it's not finding everything for making a boot (kernel) image there (did it compile okay)?


Sorry to sound stupid but what folder would I put the recovery in? And would I need to rename it? I appreciate the quick responses guy I really do. The RW community rules!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but what folder would I put the recovery in? And would I need to rename it? I appreciate the quick responses guy I really do. The RW community rules!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


The same one you find the system.img.

out/target/product/<device_name_here>/

and yes, it must be named recovery.img

I assume that will work. Normally I just remove the references to recovery in the make file.


----------

